# Lustige Items/Spells für jede Klasse in WoW



## sNoopY 2007 (5. Januar 2008)

HEyho Leute
Ich suche jede Menge lustige und komische Sachen in WoW. Items zum verwandeln usw. oder sowas wie die Grünen Rauchsignale.
Letz fetz^^

Mfg
sNoopY


----------



## Hulk² (5. Januar 2008)

Dartols Rute der Transformation @ Raine Schlagtmichot in Astraanar


----------



## Peterikus (6. Januar 2008)

Die Täuschungskugel aber droppt sehr selten und ist sauteuer im ah


----------



## Thyphon (6. Januar 2008)

sNoopY schrieb:


> HEyho Leute
> Ich suche jede Menge lustige und komische Sachen in WoW. Items zum verwandeln usw. oder sowas wie die Grünen Rauchsignale.
> Letz fetz^^
> 
> ...



noggenfogger^^


----------



## Meatwookie (6. Januar 2008)

Sechsdämonentasche


----------



## Sun-G (6. Januar 2008)

Der Eine Ring, Die toten Hosen Träger.... Gibt unzälige

Natürlich das Murlockustüm


----------



## Mondtänzerin (6. Januar 2008)

Deviat Supreme. Das verwandelt dich für eine Stunde in einen Menschen (Pirat oder Schurke).


----------



## Mr.Pink (6. Januar 2008)

Der andere Ring wäre noch zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelzar (6. Januar 2008)

Die unaufhaltbare und die aufhaltbare Macht.


----------



## Hinack (6. Januar 2008)

Syxx schrieb:


> Sechsdämonentasche



Was macht die sechsdämonentasche?? hab die noch nie in aktion gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McNetron (6. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (6. Januar 2008)

jawohl, den ring wollte ich schon erwähnen, dan nen ich halt mal den raketen-helm für die scherbenwelt, womit ich mal nen allie in area 52 gebrutzelt hab als dieser neben mir stand. wers net glaubt solls mal selber testen, hab leider keinen screene davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30847


----------



## Ronas (6. Januar 2008)

Heugabel und Bauernbesen!!! ;D


----------



## Maternus (6. Januar 2008)

Der Silberspaten

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4128


----------



## Zangoran (6. Januar 2008)

Auch immer zu empfehlen:"Mirrens alkoholischer Hut"

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23587


----------



## GiNk (6. Januar 2008)

Der: Donnerbräus Stiefelflachmann, sau geil mit dem furbolg ding, der 2te post ^^

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=744


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2008)

des kaisers neuer umhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNoopY 2007 (7. Januar 2008)

hab mal was von nem schwarzwelpen kostüm bzw verwandlung gehört woher bekomm ich die?


----------



## Tzunuake (7. Januar 2008)

Murloc kostüm xD


----------



## Roc - Diabolic (7. Januar 2008)

..... steht im nächsten Post .... weiß net wie ich den hier lösche^^


----------



## Roc - Diabolic (7. Januar 2008)

sNoopY schrieb:


> hab mal was von nem schwarzwelpen kostüm bzw verwandlung gehört woher bekomm ich die?



ich habs^^


----------



## Schranzman (7. Januar 2008)

Die Sechsbämonentasche rockt!! ^^

also es macht:

Feuerball (ohne magieverstärker ca 200dmg, gibt Videos da machen Krieger mit Stoff Equip damit 2k dmg), Frostball (siehe Feuerball), 3sek. Stun durch Wirbelwind, Kettenblitzschlag, Sheep ^^, nochmal Sheep diesmal aber dich selbst) 

meistens Feuer/Frostball und Kettenblitzschlag =)

im AH kostets auf Norgannon meistens 50g, dafür aber n lustiger Spaß, wenn man als Krieger nen Mage Sheept ^^


----------



## Heinzitaur (7. Januar 2008)

Elektromagnetischer Gigafluxreaktivator 


Kann man sich mit 70 locker alleine in Gnomeregan holen, wenn du Atlasloot als Addon hast such den mal raus (Gnomeregan/Roboingenieur Thermaplugg/draht) und probier ihn an, dann weißt du, warum ich den hier poste...super Item und das Aussehen...einfach zu geil^^.


----------



## allyorc (7. Januar 2008)

FUSSEL!!!!


----------



## sNoopY 2007 (7. Januar 2008)

Roc schrieb:


> ich habs^^





Sag mir mal pls wie :
ICQ 473130336


Egal wer hauptsache ih erfahre es^^


----------



## Renkin (7. Januar 2008)

Wirts Drittes Bein 
Lapidis immervoller humpen oder so auch geil


----------



## krakos (7. Januar 2008)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Elektromagnetischer Gigafluxreaktivator



hey, den hat ich ne zeitlang xD gabs zwar oft komische kommentare, rockt aber auf dem lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich noch erwähne möchte, da letztens in nem Farmrun durch die Todesmiene gedroppt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unbedingtes Muss fürs Styleequipt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal n Bild von google:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuck Norris (7. Januar 2008)

Smokeys Feuerzeug von ner q aus Strat^^


----------



## Mcmacc (7. Januar 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32728 schlamm


----------



## TuPaC_X (7. Januar 2008)

gibtn umhang der heist: Zigeunerumhang^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (7. Januar 2008)

sNoopY schrieb:


> hab mal was von nem schwarzwelpen kostüm bzw verwandlung gehört woher bekomm ich die?



Schergrat bei einem Händler der normalerweise rot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






krakos schrieb:


> was ich noch erwähne möchte, da letztens in nem Farmrun durch die Todesmiene gedroppt:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cookey heißt jatzt Krümel ? ^^


----------



## Hojo (7. Januar 2008)

Man kann das Nudelholz 2x tragen ? ..muss ich doch glatt nochmal durch die Ini fetzten...XD

Die Welpenverwandlung bekommt man wenn man bei den Drachenjägern im Schergrat die Fetzten sammelt und sich dadraus ein Kostüm bastelt. 
Danach kann man für 5 Minuten oderso mit den Mobs reden und halt auch bei edm Händler einkaufen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasWoW (7. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar, aus dem TCG der Picknickkorb ^^ - Richtig geiler Schirm dabei, der beim Angeln nicht fehlen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carantir (7. Januar 2008)

es gibt noch ein "nasses handtuch" wenn man die kochzulieferer-quests in theramore gemacht hat in sw als belohnung im magierviertel^^


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (7. Januar 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4984 man läuft schneller und macht die ganze zeit die selbe bewegung wie beim /huhn emote, als WoW noch neu war und es 100 DMG statt 60% waren war das ding im lvl 60er pvp einfach göttlich, da man schaden bekommt (in einer höhr die einem 60er egal war) und dadurch trotzdem aus Sheeps eisfallen verführen ect geholt wurde, leider dann von Blizz totgenerft ^^


----------



## Grayback (7. Januar 2008)

Pikkolo des Flammenfeuers^^

lässt alle Spieler in eurer nähe tanzen...


----------



## sNoopY 2007 (7. Januar 2008)

Also nochmal ausführliches Tutorial vllt. zu dem Schwarzwelpenkostüm?^^


----------



## spaten (14. Februar 2008)

Böser Blick

 für den tiefergelegten warri http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29800

dennoch faverite: Bauernbesen mit Feuerverz.

http://lakemtn.com/WoW/New_Broom.jpg


----------



## Schörg3s (14. Februar 2008)

bei Skettis gibts es auch mal n Q 
wo man n Kostum von nem Arokkar bekommen.
Kann man aber nur in den Wäldern von Terrokar usen.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (14. Februar 2008)

Die kanone aus Strat rot. 
die Barov arbeiterglocke.
täuschungskugel.
das questitem mitdem man sich in einen fulborg verwandeln kann..
(bekommt man in astranaar)


----------



## Deadwool (14. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja, und Deviat Fische kann man auch roh essen. Man verwandelt sich dann nicht, aber man fängt an seine Umwelt mit automatisch ausgelösten Makros zu nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zolaole (14. Februar 2008)

Der 10-pfündiger Matschschnapper - der sinnlose Handschmeichler für die Schild- bzw. Nebenhand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2008)

Die zigeuner! ^^


----------



## eb88 (14. Februar 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> noggenfogger^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))) deine signatur is falsch^^ das heißt ROFLMAO nicht ROLFmao^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Vulshok (9. März 2008)

sNoopY schrieb:


> Also nochmal ausführliches Tutorial vllt. zu dem Schwarzwelpenkostüm?^^


Da musst du schon im Guideforum schauen, wenn du nen Tutorial suchst. Hier
Diese ganzen unselbstständigen Leute . . .


----------



## Elegost (9. März 2008)

Kult Item : Pikkolo des Flammenfeuers
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=13379


----------



## Kacie (9. März 2008)

Schranzman schrieb:


> Die Sechsbämonentasche rockt!! ^^
> 
> also es macht:
> 
> ...




oh man! die is bei mir mal gedroppt. im un goro krater. und ich hab sie für nur 30g im ah verkauft.... mist!


----------



## Lorya (9. März 2008)

Die Dämonentasche kann auch Dämonen beschwören.


----------



## Tiroon (9. März 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33047
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34480

Und viele weiter sachen giebs bei den festen, dass sind dann auch die besten


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (9. März 2008)

Es giebt bei den Dranei Q im startgebiet auch sone Maske mit der man sich in einen baum verwandeln kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larso (5. Juli 2008)

Kanna uch am jemand paa GM IDs dazu schreiben ?


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Wahrlich überaus komisch!


----------



## Sim1589 (5. Juli 2008)

War letztens das erste mal in Stratholme( is halt schwer ne gruppe zu finden, weil ich erst nach BC angefangen hatte)
also ich wollt die Pala quest machen und dabei droppte zwischen durch ein Schmuckstück..
Es war eine Flöte die alle um dich herum zum tanzen bringt!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (5. Juli 2008)

larso schrieb:


> Kanna uch am jemand paa GM IDs dazu schreiben ?



.....verzieh dich wieder auf deinen Priv-Server.... und bleib dem Forum fern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....danke

@ Topic: was ich bisher vermisst habe: Kanonenkugelläufer


----------



## Kordos (5. Juli 2008)

[post="0"]Trickkiste[/post]

auch funny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .tarnt einen als kleine Kiste und man fragt sich, wie man da rein passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larso (5. Juli 2008)

wo bekomme ich Murloc Kostüm ?


----------



## larso (5. Juli 2008)

lol will das net für meinen server >,.,<


----------



## Fröggi1 (13. September 2008)

larso schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich Murloc Kostüm ?


Du bekommst den cod wen du zur Blizzcon gehst.


----------



## Animos93 (13. September 2008)

Der Hut aus Hdz1 mit dem man den Köter beschwören kann =) Don Alendros oder wied er heißt o.O


----------

